# Ok....so how do I turn them off now??



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok its been a week since eggs were laid and now they are at it again.I cant have another batch so damn soon!any 1 else had this problem and how do I fix it.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

less water changes

lower the temp


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

if you dont want the eggs, syphon them out.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

How many of the eggs are developing into Fry?


----------



## oldbrothercain (May 22, 2006)

Mine are doing the same thing. I've had three sets of eggs so far. It's nuts. 
What have you been feeding them?


----------

